# My betta fell into the sink of sudsy water



## bettalover (Aug 9, 2008)

Helllllp!!! I was getting ready to change the water in my fish bowl and accidently hit the side of the bowl which made a gaping hole in the bowl. The fish slid out with the water as it ran over into the sink. It all happened so fast. The fish was stuck in the drain hole and I had a hard time getting him out to place him in another container. When I did he was moving lifelessly and struggling to get oxygen. He has managed to revive himself somewhat (I guess). However I want to know what can I do to make sure I keep him around longer? How can I treat him for all that he has been through? [/img]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a similar situation where a neighbor was helping me change my betta's water and she dumped him into a dirty dishpan (on purpose, I think) It wasn't full of soapy water though, and he was fine. Just keep the water clean and keep an eye on him. Someone else here on the forum should be better able to advise you on whether he needs any meds or not. Good luck with your betta.


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

oh my god! thats TERRIBLE D=
liek worst case scenerio terrible
i've cracked one of my tanks too...


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

In addition to what has been said about keeping his water clean, a little bettafix could help heal him faster if he got a little scraped up from the drain or broken glass.

Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree about the bettafix. It could help keep him from getting an infection.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd imagine he's stinging a bit and has irritated gills and such from the soap. +1 for bettafix or melafix


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

I havn't had any experience with melafix (or bettafix, which is a dilute version) But others have had bad experiences with it, burning the betta's labrynth organ and 'melting' their fins. Personally I would just make sure he has very clean water, IAL if you have it, and maybe a pinch of salt.
Hope your little guy pulls through


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't say I've ever heard of Melafix burning away a fish's gills or fins. I swear by the stuff. I *have* heard that if you severely overdose it, since it's an oil you can create an oil film over the surface of your water which can restrict oxygen exchange. I think if you follow the instructions carefully, you should be fine. I've used a combination of Melafix and Pimafix for fin rot on a couple of occasions now with great success. I wouldn't worry about the Pimafix as there's no sign of infection just yet, but a little Melafix wouldn't hurt.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

this wont help or solve something that already happened and im sure you didnt purposely do it, but for next time, try taking your time and/or being alittle more careful?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have used bettafix before for finrot and had success with it. I never had any problem with it hurting my fish.


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's a page on a forum that discusses it http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=21381
Like I said before, I've never used it :?

Heres an excerpt:
"Melaleuca is a harsh antiseptic used to repair torn fins and aid in healing sores. Unfortunately, it is an irritant that seems to have an adverse effect on certain fish. Most fish can handle melaleuca just fine, this includes most "scaleless" fishes as well. So far, the fish that seem to have problems with melaleuca are anabantoids and pencilfish. Since it is an irritant, it is not unlike using alcohol or peroxide on a cut or a scrape. The melaleuca irritates the cells to speed the healing process. With most fish this would be fine and it wouldn't harm the fish in any way, but labyrinth breathers are different. Their labyrinth organs are sensitive to the melaleuca and with a full dose of Melafix, you can kill a betta or a gourami within a few days. The labyrinth organ is the most important organ in a betta's body, that is it's lung. Like humans, if an irritative chemical gets into our lungs, we will have adverse problems from it, possibly even death, the same goes for bettas with a dose of straight Melafix."
From http://www.aquaria.info/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=printview&t=17002&start=0


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

That makes sense. I can say that I used the medication successfully on both betta splendens and dwarf gouramis with success. I can see how an overdose of the medication (or if the medication was used in a container with a narrow opening, such as a full fish bowl) then the oil might collect at the surface. A surfacing betta going for air could then, feasibly, get some in its labyrinth organ. 

I'm going to stick to my guns to some extent, though. As long as you dose properly (thus disallowing surface buildup) and have a decent amount of surface agitation, you're probably in the clear. 

Personally, I'd rather take my chances with a medication that I have had success with in treating fin rot, even with the risks involved. I've seen fin rot kill a guppy in three days' time, so I think it's worth the risks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The bottle of bettafix says to add the stuff for 7 days in a row, then change the water (at least I think thats what it says. I misplaced my bottle). If you use it, how much should you put in a gallon bowl?


----------

